# 3rd Annual Octave SQ Meet & workshop Orlando Dec 6th



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

*3rd Annual Octave SQ Meet & workshop w/ Guest Host Orlando Dec 6th*

As the heading says plans are in the works for the 3rd Annual Octave SQ Meet. Tentative date right now is December 6th. 

Since it was a hit last year I'm making the SQ workshop an official part of the annual event. Much thanks goes to Neil for that. The guest host will be the one and only Nick Wingate from ORCA. 

Got some great things planned to make this a full event.

The event starts off with a SQ Meet where folks can talk and listen to SQ cars. If you want to know what SQ in car is this for you. There also be vendors on hand exhibiting products and answering questions.

For the SQ Workshop Nick Wingate is coming in to do the SQ workshop. There will a section covering tuning setup and crossover theory with a finishing Q&A section where you can ask whatever question you may have. 

Hope to see you out there.


Russ,


Here's the link to the FaceBook event page. Sign up so we know you're coming.

https://www.facebook.com/events/762686637133368/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

In

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's an update. I've been working on getting some vendor support and so far been making good progress. As they roll in I'll keep updating so you know who's coming. There are still a few more coming just waiting on a confirmation. 

Here's what we have so far. 

Mosconi / Illusion Audio making it possible for Nick Wingate to come out and do the SQ Workshop. 

Straight Wire will be on hand showing off their collection of RCA and speaker wire. Make sure to take some time to talk with Steven. He has wealth of knowledge on speaker wire theory. Some of it even goes over my head. Lol. 

Eddie DeJesus will be exhibiting his Hybrid Audio / Mercury Audio equipped Jaguar. His car is a can not miss. 

DOW Electronics will be there. Distributor for Sony, Arc Audio, and newly Rockford Fosgate. Thanks to Mike Eckley for making this possible. 

Thanks to the vendors we are going to be working on a raffle for some give a ways. 

Though he's not a vendor it is worth a mention. Bobby Hilgaertner will be in attendance with custom full size GMC truck. If want to talk about a can not miss vehicle this is it. Bobby did an over the top install and Steve Head knocked out the tune.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok. Next vendor to be added to the list is a big one. METRA will be out at the meet showing off their long line of products.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

New update. Steven Hill of Straight Wire will be joining Nick in the SQ Workshop. He will be talking wiring theory and the importance of proper choice of cabling. This is a much debated issue and Steven is one of the best in the country on the subject.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Tell Nick to save me a seat, Ill ride with him!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I am just a few hours away, but last year I had to get my wife from the airport the day of the show. This year is my b-day and I have guests coming to my house. This really sucks as I want to make it to the meet up. So disappointed...


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Today's the day. No reason why you can't be here if you want to listen to what TRUE in car sound quality is. Plenty of vendors attending. Top competition cars demoing. And a SQ workshop to boot....jam PACKED day!!!!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I moved the meet to my buddy Chris shop up the street. It's still on Commerce Dr before my shop. So keep an eye out for signage and blue tents. 

Russ,


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

How did it go? Pics? Vids?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

figure this is a good place to ask...

I'll be in Orlando this week and next. If I get some downtime, what are your shop ours that I might be able to swing by and check the store out or demo a car?  

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

dang it, I totally forgot about this!!!!!!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

ErinH said:


> figure this is a good place to ask...
> 
> I'll be in Orlando this week and next. If I get some downtime, what are your shop ours that I might be able to swing by and check the store out or demo a car?
> 
> ...


When are you getting in?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Missed this too! Damn! anybody take pics?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Russ, r u down the street from Chris Lancaster?


----------

